

Wall Street Lays Another Egg - condor
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2008/12/banks200812?printable=true&currentPage=all

======
bryarcanium
I'm amused that the author seems to think that precious metals are in some way
more real than paper money. They are limited in physical presence, perhaps,
yes. But their worth is no less determined by human whim than a series of
binary jokes laughing their way through the Wall Street infrastructure. Money
is one of the ultimate human abstracts.

~~~
helveticaman
What you say may have been true once, but by now they all have applications in
industry.

